# Fabco Needle Valve Vernier Mod



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi,

New poster here. Been over on the Barr Report for a little while. I posted this there and someone suggested I drop it in here, too.

I was bored the other day and decided to panel mount the bubble counter/ Fabco Needle Valve combo I bought from Rex Grigg. While I was at it I drew up a fairly simple vernier design on AutoCad that gives me 100 distinct divisions per single revolution on the 9-tun valve. 900 count repeatablity, making it easy to get 'in the ballpark' when I want to try changes and then want to go back.

Comments welcome.










Pat


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

interesting.

thanks for sharing Pat, and welcome to APC.


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

These are the instructions I wrote for the install of the vernier mod, if anyone is interested.


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

Great idea! Thanks.


----------

